# Hi from Holland



## Twinkle (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

I just found out about this forum and I thought I should join it. I'm Silvia and I'm from the Netherlands. I'm having three cats: Baloo, Angel and Stitch. They are all European Shorthair and ofcourse very cute. Unfortunately I don't have any pictures of them on my computer at this moment.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think you should join too!  :wink: I'll look forward to seeing your kitties. The Netherlands must be lovely!

Welcome!


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Hello and welcome to the forum...I can't wait to see your kitty's either, European Shorthairs are beautiful


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Glad to have you here Silvia :wink:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome and hello to you and the kittys!


----------



## Calla_Dragon (Feb 11, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome to our kitty universe!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

welcome to the forum.


----------

